# Genesis x ?all mountain binding - vs malavita vs cartel vs hologram vs katana



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Hi.
> Looking for bindings to pair with either a DOA/Assassin. In the process of buying.
> 
> I was set on the malavita but on browsing the burton website I note the malavita is now marketed as a "freestyle focused" binding and is one of the least stiff bindings at a 5/10. Makes me think it won't be responsive enough? Anyone tried it?
> ...


I have the 13' and 15' Genesis and the 15' are a bit more stiff. I'd prob say a 6/10 where the 13' are a 5/10. But I've never found them not responsive.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure about this year's Malavitas, but last year's are plentybstiff for boards way more aggressive than a DOA or Assassin. I own some pretty stiff boards and I don't own one I wouldn't out the Vitas on.

IMO, Genesis rides softer than the Vitas regardless of what Burton labels them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I think Genesis are pretty sweet all mtn bindings. I have 2015 and they 'feel' soft but the response is there. Not as responsive as something like Now drive though, but definitely more comfortable and light.

Malavita are almost the same with a slightly stiffer highback... but smaller ankle straps which allows more freedom to move around.

I dont think either is a poor choice. Both are rad.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think you'll get much feedback on the Genesis X yet since it is new for 2016. No reviews out yet AFAIK.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden the Diode EST and the Genesis, so I can safely speculate on the Genesis X EST at least. If you can afford them, get them. That is one of the craziest feeling baseplates I've ever been on. It feels super responsive and smooth at the same time. After riding the new Diode my comment was I wanted that frame with either the Cartel or Genesis highback. Well, here it is.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Split the difference in response and go with the Cartel, that binding can literally do it all.

Pocket the savings, you won't regret it.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

Not sure how Burton justifies there stiffness ratings. Cartel rated a 7 and stiffer rated than the Missions, Genesis and Malavita's. Go to a store to compare them all and the Cartel highback is the softest by far. The Genesis and Malavita have the same base,the Malavita high back feels stiffer yet the Genesis is rated higher.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

jcosjr said:


> Not sure how Burton justifies there stiffness ratings. Cartel rated a 7 and stiffer rated than the Missions, Genesis and Malavita's. Go to a store to compare them all and the Cartel highback is the softest by far. The Genesis and Malavita have the same base,the Malavita high back feels stiffer yet the Genesis is rated higher.


Twisting highbacks in a store doesn't give you the whole picture. My 2012 Custom EST highbacks are stiffer to twist than my 2015 EST Cartels about the same straight back but I assure you the baseplate/heel cup and that connection to the board is considerably stiffer on the Cartels, the binding just flexes less as a whole.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Twisting highbacks in a store doesn't give you the whole picture. My 2012 Custom EST highbacks are stiffer to twist than my 2015 EST Cartels about the same straight back but I assure you the baseplate/heel cup and that connection to the board is considerably stiffer on the Cartels, the binding just flexes less as a whole.


THIS. K2 Hologram highback is so soft, you almost can think it's unrideable, but it does the job pretty well even on moderate all mountain decks.


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

I've had the 15' Malavita in Reflex, I do mostly all mountain and they were very comfortable yet providing good response. You can adjust the forward lean and move the ankle strap position up a level for slightly better edge to edge response (though I felt it was only a slight difference, so I just kept it neutral position)

After selling the 15' Malavita Reflex, I bought 2 more 16' Malavita in EST as both my boards are Burton and don't see myself riding other boards for a while as my equipment are pretty new. The 16' Malavita EST with hinge tech has flex rating 7/10 as oppose to Malavita Reflex with flex rating of 5/10.


----------

